# Odom calls Clippers basketball hell



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

No way is this posturing.

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/6476018.htm


Posted on Thu, Aug. 07, 2003 

Odom: I want out of L.A.
Forward expects to be with Heat
BY ISRAEL GUTIERREZ
[email protected]

His free agent status might be restricted, but it doesn't mean Lamar Odom has to restrict his emotions.

The 6-10 forward, who played his first four seasons with the Los Angeles Clippers, has been negotiating a contract offer from the Heat that is believed to be worth between $65 million and $70 million over six years.

Odom's concern, though, is the Clippers will match the offer sheet, and he wants to make it clear he wants out of Los Angeles and would be disappointed if the Clippers brought him back.

''I feel like my relationship with the Clippers is over,'' Odom said by telephone Wednesday. ``I don't really feel like they committed to me. If they were, this wouldn't be going on like this. I just feel like this is my time and my place and my chance to get out of there.''

The Clippers reportedly have offered Odom a three-year, $24 million contract, but Odom's dissatisfaction runs much deeper than any dollar figures.

Since he was drafted fourth overall in 1999, the Clippers have been through four coaches and just hired their fifth, Mike Dunleavy.

And even the smaller details, like the Clippers are without their own practice facility, have gotten to Odom.

''At the end of this year, I pretty much wanted out,'' Odom said. ``I'm tired of not having a place to practice, a place to get better. I think it's just my time to get out of there. . . . I've been trying to express myself as humble as possible, but I just want to get . . . out of there.''

The Clippers have shown signs of turning around what often is referred to as the worst franchise in professional sports. They matched the Heat's six-year, $82 million offer to Elton Brand and Utah's six-year, $42 million offer to Corey Maggette, plus hired the respected Dunleavy.

''I know they did the thing with Elton Brand, but that was the obvious. They had to do that, . . .'' Odom said. ``I don't want to go through this again with the perception of Lamar Odom and having to win [Dunleavy] over and try to show him that I'm a good dude.

``I don't see how far we could go. From my understanding, no one wants to hire a disgruntled employee or bring a disgruntled employee back. I would not be happy coming back. I think my career is going to take off with the Heat. I'm running in muddy waters with the Clippers.''

Odom said he would be happier playing for the Heat and coach Pat Riley.

''This is about me coming to play for a coach that I should have been playing with a long time ago, since my rookie season,'' Odom said. ``He tried to make the moves to come get me then [in a trade], and now it's time for him to come get me out of the basketball hell.

``I don't see myself playing for any other coach than Riley next year.''

Odom's options also include signing a one-year tender offer with the Clippers that would make him an unrestricted free agent next season.

A Clippers spokeswoman said the team had no comment about Odom's remarks.

Instead, Odom would prefer to sign a deal with the Heat, which is likely to occur sometime in the next two days. Riley is in Los Angeles, as is Odom's agent, Jeff Schwartz.

Asked if he was worried the Clippers would match the Heat's offer simply out of spite, Odom said, ``To sign somebody back out of spite is gutless and is sorry. I just want to get as far away from the Clippers as possible.''

Ouch


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

ouch is right...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Odom is certainly two-faced. But I guess, good luck if he goes to Miami.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Im gonna laugh when we find out all he is trying to do is get Riles TO GIVE HIM AN OFFER SHEET. So he can be matched.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Funny I was thinking the same thing Clip Show. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Odoms agent is reaching deep into the arsenal for this. I still dont think miami is gullable enough (even though it seems like their fans are...hehehe) to believe this. But its what must be done since its already public knowledge that the clippers will match any offer sheet. Im not sure if its convincing enough to make miami embarrass themselves again (a la brand), but hopefully it is so that the odom deal can be locked up.


----------



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

Riles is not hesitant about giving Odom a contract. The only reason it is taking this long is because they are trying to make it as difficult as possible and to cause The DONALD to take pause, along with Riles being in Europe. Odom does not need to play games to get a lucrative contract from Riles.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom is not worth 10 million plus until he plays a full healthy season.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

After Lamar has said all that I don't see why on earth Sterling would want to match a sheet on him. He's going to be a bigger problem than Kandi was, and it'll be LONG TERM. Next thing you know he'll just be faking injuries and getting in trouble on purpose just so he won't have to play since he'll still be getting paid. It was nice while it lasted, but you can't lock up a guy for that long that doesn't want to be here at all. This is starting to seem like a basketball version of fatal attraction. Let him go Sterling, let him go.....


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Im gonna laugh when we find out all he is trying to do is get Riles TO GIVE HIM AN OFFER SHEET. So he can be matched.


yea i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Im gonna laugh when we find out all he is trying to do is get Riles TO GIVE HIM AN OFFER SHEET. So he can be matched.


That would be funny though. Especially if he came out after the Clips matched the offer and admitted it. Like he does an interview, looks straight into the camera and goes "Yo Riles, you and your whole organization just got PLAYED!" I wish this was the case.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

SterLing wud be DUMB as HeLL to match if OdOm truLy doesn't want to be in LAC-LaNd.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good-bye Lamar...welcome to Miami

Clips fans keep telling yourselves that he's "making this up" he's just saying what all the other clippers are thinking....you're the fans of the NBA Cincinnati Bengals a.k.a. "Basketball Hell"!!!


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been a Clipper fan for some time.[a Laker/Clipper fan actually]I've noticed that a lot of Clippers who complained about not getting paid, NEVER went on to prove they were worth what they wanted from The Clippers. Does anyone wish we still had Maurice Taylor, Lorenzen Wright, Lamond Murray or Derek Anderson? [of all the unpaid former Clippers, only Danny Manning became an all star AFTER leaving L.A.]I truly doubt that Kandiman will ever live up to his "potetial". I think Odom is making a mistake. Having to win over Dunleavy is a lame excuse for wanting to leave. Truth be told, he probably doesn't want to be the 3rd option behind Brand and Maggette. Does he believe, he'll get more touches than Caron Butler, or Eddie Jones? And, he'll definitely gonna have to win over Riley. [pegardles of what is said during negotiations]


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dhook dont sweat it, this is just a negotiating ploy...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

odom is two faced. but being twofaced is one thing, and completely trashing the clippers organization is another.

even if sterling matches the offer and odom says he wants in in LA, clipper fans will boo him for the next 6 yrs. bad publicity

let go off him....


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> you're the fans of the NBA Cincinnati Bengals a.k.a. "Basketball Hell"!!!


Nah dirty... Even though we've had many dissapointin season's... Denver... Memphis... and Cleveland(Even wit Lebron) take that Title of worst franchise before us... Funny you brought that up though... Cuz your Heat haven't won anything either... Yes they've made the playoff's in the East... But they couldn't get past a lesser opponent in the playoffs(Knicks)how for many years?... Ha... Don't even try to blame it on Zo either... What make you think... E. Jones... C. Butler... D. Wade... Odom(if he goes)... LaPhonz... wit B. Grant & Samaki & Stepania(sp)... Would do any better?... I ain't even tryin to put down your team... Odom can think he'll be free'd from LA's curse all he wants... How many former Clipps have done anthing since leavin?... Not many... Think how he'll feel when Jones... Butler... Wade... start jackin up shots before even lookin his way... Please... Quarantine him early from that sunshine state killa sticky icky... Cuz... Next violation he catches will be his third strike... Odom's a stud don't get me wrong, but jus cuz Riles get's a hold of em ain't gonna make him a superstar... Look at Eddie... Peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami is a better situation and a far better franchise than LA Clips....

We've never won? We won 3-4 division titles in a row before the east was the Least....we went to the eastern conference finals and lost to the 72-10 bulls (so assume we could be a finals team that year)....the clips can't even make the damn playoffs!!!!

Odom will blossom in Miami....Riley is a real coach and our franchise has developed many players before...Odom won't play 1 position Riley will let him play many positions...I know you wanna bash him b/c he doesnt like Clipland anymore but you should atleast show some love for the man...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

You guys are sooo good Zo just couldn't wait to play for the HE... oh wait he bolted.....lol


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I know you wanna bash him b/c he doesnt like Clipland anymore but you should atleast show some love for the man...


Odom's the most versatile threat in da League... No one doubt's or debates that here... We'd welcome him wit the Clipps... We'd welcome him wit boo's if he's a Flamer... You can go on and on bout how you many division Titles ya'll have won... Bottom line... No Final's appearances... We have made tha Playoffs before... Ha... Bout a decade ago... Nobody's comparin the two franchises... Ya'll have been more successful durin your teams short existance.


> Riley is a real coach and our franchise has developed many players before...


Riles has won NOTHING since Magic and Worthy... That jus happended to be ova a decade ago also... How ironic... Stop slobberin ova your team and come up for some air dirty... You actin like they one of the Top teams in the league... Nah sorry... They could possibly be sittin right next to us come Lottery selection time next season... Wouldn't that be somethin... Peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami isnt a top team now....but we WERE......can you say that about the clips at any time of your existence?

Riley turned Miami around and into a winner, now he's rebuilding after everything that happened to Zo, he'll bring em back i don't doubt that one bit


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Miami isnt a top team now....but we WERE......can you say that about the clips at any time of your existence?


How many times will you keep bringin this up?... The Heat were good... The Clipps ain't eva been good... Man whateva... No one's debatin that your team has achieved more since their introduction to the league... Damn... Read the previous post's dirty... I gave them they prop's... But the last two seasons they have been NO betta than our Clipps... In fact one could argue we've been better... Bottom line... Neither one of our Franchise's have won a Title... I agree wit ya bout Riles too... He'll die tryin to bring ya'll back to respectability... You gotta admitt... You puttin a whole lot of weight on a team that has only one star in the makin(Butler)... Two decent Vets(Jones and Grant)... One seriously weak bench... And a rook who hasn't prove'n anything yet(Wade)... Wit the addition of Odom I feel ya'll could be better... But how much?... Not enuff to grab that 8th spot... You know this... Peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're atleast another lottery year and from playoffs in the east....longer if we dont get Odom....


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Respect dirty... I knew we'd see eye to eye on somethin... Sooner or later that is... Peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no problem dirty


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> odom is two faced. but being twofaced is one thing, and completely trashing the clippers organization is another.
> 
> even if sterling matches the offer and odom says he wants in in LA, clipper fans will boo him for the next 6 yrs. bad publicity
> ...


NOPE...

In my opinion, if he really wants to experience basketball HELL for the next SIX YEARS...

Construct a deal with Utah (focus on expiring contracts) and let him become the cornerstone of the re-building effort. 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

And all you Clip's fans get the opportunity to see his transition, while he is still in the WC.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And Tokowitz takes Odom back!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hilarious bump.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, this brings back memories.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So is Donald Sterling a fantastic owner and person now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No, but BLAKE GRIFFIN CHRIS PAUL ZOMG

Wasn't he traded for anyway?



-33- said:


> we're atleast another lottery year and from playoffs in the east....longer if we dont get Odom....


Wrong! Idiot. 



yamaneko said:


> Odoms agent is reaching deep into the arsenal for this. I still dont think miami is gullable enough (even though it seems like their fans are...hehehe) to believe this. But its what must be done since its already public knowledge that the clippers will match any offer sheet. Im not sure if its convincing enough to make miami embarrass themselves again (a la brand), but hopefully it is so that the odom deal can be locked up.


Oof.


----------

